# Automatic Tailgate Won't Fully Open



## WazzuPassat (May 19, 2006)

Last night I pulled into the garage, turned off the TREG and pulled on the tailgate button, and the tailgate only opened half way.







So I got out and went around to the back of the TREG and pressed the button to close the tailgate, and it closed perfectly. So I held down the tailgate button on my key, and the tailgate only opened halfway again.








So, I physically pushed the tailgate open all the way to get stuff out of the back of the TREG, and pressed the button to close the tailgate and it closed perfectly. So I tried one last time to open it with holding down the tailgate button on my key to see if by physically opening it all way had something to do with it. Nope, it still only opens halfway. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Has anyone had this problem before, or know how to fix it, or do I have to spend the time of taking the TREG to the dealership to fix it?


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

I think the struts for the hatch are bad. Had mine replaced on both my 2004 and 2006. No issues after replacement.


----------



## EdLogix (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Automatic Tailgate Won't Fully Open (WazzuPassat)*

Check your user's manual, the tailgate can be programmed to open only to certain position. 
I'm currently in my office and i don't have the manual with me


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Automatic Tailgate Won't Fully Open (EdLogix)*

Physically push all the way open, and then hold down the close button for 5 seconds. The tail lights of the TREG2 will blink twice. That will reset it to fully open. Don't know how you changed the setting, but that sounds like the problem.


----------



## WazzuPassat (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Automatic Tailgate Won't Fully Open (Ted K)*

Thanks I really appreciate it. I will provide a status update once I have tried.
I dont know how I changed the setting either.


----------



## WazzuPassat (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Automatic Tailgate Won't Fully Open (WazzuPassat)*

Worked like a charm!


----------



## EdLogix (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Automatic Tailgate Won't Fully Open (WazzuPassat)*

Happened to me yesterday, the tailgate has definitively a mind of it's own.
But the Treg is just beautiful.!


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Automatic Tailgate Won't Fully Open (WazzuPassat)*

Glad I could help. Makes you warm and fuzzy inside when you can help a fellow Tregger in need!!


----------



## steve05 (May 24, 2006)

Worked on my 2012 touareg, thank you guys so much for having this thread!!


----------

